# is it true that black guys like fat white girls?



## Amarillowave (Jul 10, 2009)

...and vice versa? somehow preferentially to other combinations?

The comedian Lisa Lampanelli makes this idea a major piece in her standup routine. I'm not a big fan of her humor, but i found this interesting. You do seem to see a lot of black men in pics of gatherings of fat, mostly white women.

I'm a white FA married to a hispanic BBW. I find I am attracted to fat women of all races, and that there seem to be a few racial tendencies. Black women more often have very large breasts, white women have large bellies, with many obvious exceptions from both sides. My wife was busty and plump at about 160 and 40C when we got married. Now, at about 300 and 44DD, she's big(and beautiful-I'm still intoxicated with the sensual movements of her breasts when she walks, rides in a car, etc) all over.

So, is there anything special/significant here? Do fat white women and black men somehow find each other more attractive than they find other combinations, and why? 

If it's true, Ill admit to being somewhat jealous of my black FA counterparts.


----------



## kioewen (Jul 10, 2009)

Amarillowave said:


> ...and vice versa?



Well, I don't know about the "vice versa" to that. I don't think so, generally speaking, although there are always exceptions. From what little I've seen, most white admirers of plus-size women like white plus-size women.

As for the black/white situation that you describe, I think much of it has to do simply with the fact that liking full-figured women is not stigmatized in the black community. I think a lot more black guys who like plus-size women are open about their preference than white guys, because in Caucasian communities a man who admits such a preference is likelier to be ostracized, or at least ridiculed for his preference.


----------



## Teleute (Jul 10, 2009)

Sure, some black guys like fat white girls... and some black guys like thin asian girls, and some black guys like other black guys, and some black guys probably take a fancy to balloons or statues. I don't think the FA percentage is really any higher for black men than for any other race, although as Kioewen pointed out they may be less likely to be closeted.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 10, 2009)

Black guys like airplanes, basketball and romantic moonlit walks on the beach. There was a documentary about this on PBS.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jul 10, 2009)

Amarillowave said:


> ...and vice versa? somehow preferentially to other combinations?
> 
> The comedian Lisa Lampanelli makes this idea a major piece in her standup routine. I'm not a big fan of her humor, but i found this interesting. You do seem to see a lot of black men in pics of gatherings of fat, mostly white women.
> 
> ...



I am not sure that there is a special attraction between black men and fat white women. Like the previous writer wrote, fat is not stigmatized in the black community the way it is in the white community. 

I did not hear about closet FAs until I started hanging out with NAAFA and the size acceptance crowd.

I've never understood why it is that white men seem to be so worried about black men and white women. Most white women still date and marry only white men.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 10, 2009)

I think your title paints too broad a picture, but as said: Some do some don't.

Me? Well there's only two people in my family that specfically find fat women attractive (Along with thin women): My brother and I. While some of my other family members are dating/are large, most are neutral about size.

The only trend I could give is that for some time, the white women that I was interested in used to be larger in comparison to the black women, but that was four years ago, and it's a trend I notice: Not a preference or anything. Though the girl that did the "Conversion action" for me is Filipino. 

My girlfriend currently is white and she is currently the largest woman I've dated, but her race/ethnicity is not something that attracts me to her. 

You didn't say anything about Nationality though. Blaze loves the Canadian girls! :wubu: lol


----------



## StarWitness (Jul 10, 2009)

*puts down ten-foot pole*

*heads to Lounge*


----------



## Amarillowave (Jul 10, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Not Funny at all More Sad than anything else Smushy....



What's sad is that some people are so politically correct that they can't or won't acknowledge that there are differences between blacks and whites, black s and hispanics, whites and asians, etc, etc. My hispanic wife laughs at my silly anglo stodginess, inability to dance, uptightness, etc all the time. So what?

The real measure of the end of racism is when we can talk about these things without fear. 

Sorry if it this bothered anyone. The moderators can feel free to delete this thread if they feel it is offensive.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 10, 2009)

You like what you like.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 11, 2009)

Well I found at least one black man that likes this fat white girl  At least he said so today.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 11, 2009)

i prefer men of color thats just me. They def are more outgoing when it comes to their affection of women of size!


----------



## Captain Save (Jul 11, 2009)

Amarillowave said:


> ...and vice versa? somehow preferentially to other combinations?
> 
> The comedian Lisa Lampanelli makes this idea a major piece in her standup routine. I'm not a big fan of her humor, but i found this interesting. You do seem to see a lot of black men in pics of gatherings of fat, mostly white women.
> 
> ...



While I agree that the most powerful humor is thought provoking, this in itself only illuminates a profit driven media; hence the proliferation of the pics you mention. Yes, the media is a powerful entity, playing on our fears and suggesting role models to emulate, but at the end of the day we have to realize that they are not responsible for the lifestyles we lead or the choices we make, especially those with whom we live our lives. 

White women of size don't have to mistakenly expect their only admirers to be members of the Black community, Black men don't have to ridiculously expect White women to be superior or more desirable, and White men don't have to save White women from being conquered or scandalized by Black men. That was a long time ago, and if there was any truth to the preferences of either party mentioned here, we should all be more discerning, and consider more substantial factors in our mates, such as class. I hope no one has been offended; that was not my intention in posting, and if I have offended anyone, I apologize.

And kudos to StarWitness, who knows the shades of the Park on sight.
:bow:


----------



## olwen (Jul 11, 2009)

Amarillowave said:


> ...and vice versa? somehow preferentially to other combinations?
> 
> The comedian Lisa Lampanelli makes this idea a major piece in her standup routine. I'm not a big fan of her humor, but i found this interesting. You do seem to see a lot of black men in pics of gatherings of fat, mostly white women.
> 
> ...



Don't even get me started about Lisa Lampanelli. I don't find her jokes to be interesting, just plain over the top. She says she tells those jokes to make people think about racial issues and to expose bigots, but there's gotta be a better way. 

I don't think that it matters all that much in the grand scheme of things. At least it doesn't matter to me since I've been rejected by all races.  But as has been pointed out black guys do tend to be more open about their fat admiration. What I have to wonder is do white guys seem less open about it because there are many many many more examples (and unfortunately therefore definitions) in the media of what female beauty is supposed to represent, which is more often than not thin white women.

Maybe a side benefit of being underrepresented can sometimes mean those groups are left to define their own cultural definitions unimpeded.


----------



## Buttah (Jul 11, 2009)

as a plus sized black woman, i have so many thoughts and words to say about this, however i'm fairly new here and i dont know how PC this place is. not sure if folks can handle a hot kitchen if it was served.


----------



## William (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi 

I am a black Guy and this morning a saw a Sister who I use to work with, she had always been chunky but in 5 years she has gained in a SSBBW. I hope it was not obvious but I had to sneak glances at her breasts which grew a lot and her ample tummy and butt.

I would have talked longer but I forgot her damn name!!!!

I use to do her paychecks, I must be getting old 

Of course this afternoon I remembered her name and hope to run into her again 

William




Buttah said:


> as a plus sized black woman, i have so many thoughts and words to say about this, however i'm fairly new here and i dont know how PC this place is. not sure if folks can handle a hot kitchen if it was served.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 11, 2009)

Actually, that is a good question. Now that I think about it, I have been attracted to overweight light-skinned women more than the dark-skinned. But I'm still atrracted to the overweight dark-skinned women as well. So to answer your question, I have NO idea. lol


----------



## Tracii (Jul 11, 2009)

You know guys are guys they like what they like, color makes no difference.
I have dated several men of color and they were very nice.Its all about personality for me funny,witty,clever that gets my attention.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jul 11, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Black guys like airplanes, basketball and romantic moonlit walks on the beach. There was a documentary about this on PBS.



But do they like Pina Coladas and getting caught in the rain?


----------



## Littleghost (Jul 11, 2009)

Buttah said:


> as a plus sized black woman, i have so many thoughts and words to say about this, however i'm fairly new here and i dont know how PC this place is. not sure if folks can handle a hot kitchen if it was served.



Don't worry, sometimes everyone needs a good smack upside the head.


----------



## KFD (Jul 11, 2009)

kioewen said:


> because in Caucasian communities a man who admits such a preference is likelier to be ostracized, or at least ridiculed for his preference.



*
ABSOLUTELY!!!*

Try being in the military where most of your counterparts are alpha dog a-holes.

Of course black men love chubby white women! They are always all over the chicks I go for at the club/bar, and I am on here. So therefore, that postulate is correct.

Think about this though. Ethnic women are (generally) more curvy than your garden-variety Caucasian female. Maybe because our culture is so size-biased. I joke with my buddies that are of the ethnic minority (holy crap, a white guy with black friends, who knew!?) that they have it so good when it comes to women, because they are so deliciously curvy! I am not hating on white girls here, but the majority of the white chicks are rail skinny! I should shut up while I am still ahead, but my curvy dream babes aren't on the beach or in the clubs and bars _en masse_ here in Panama City!

KFD


----------



## MisterGuy (Jul 11, 2009)

First, the self-congratulatory PCness in this thread is kinda barfy.

Second, are you people actually saying you haven't noticed that black dudes often tend to go for big white girls? As (unfortunately) rare as miscegenation is in this country, the one combo you actually see with some frequency is black men and white women, and more often than not the woman in question is overweight. 

I definitely agree that at least partly what's going on is that there's far less stigma in black culture about dating fat women.


----------



## bdog (Jul 11, 2009)

MisterGuy said:


> First, the self-congratulatory PCness in this thread is kinda barfy.
> 
> Second, are you people actually saying you haven't noticed that black dudes often tend to go for big white girls? As (unfortunately) rare as miscegenation is in this country, the one combo you actually see with some frequency is black men and white women, and more often than not the woman in question is overweight.
> 
> I definitely agree that at least partly what's going on is that there's far less stigma in black culture about dating fat women.



countless times i've read fat people saying that they're sick and tired of people not looking beyond their fat, and their ideas about what that fat means. and yet here's a thread that encourages people to think about a concept or an idea instead of looking at the individual. 

the fat white girls around me are more educated than the fat black girls around me. That's a socioeconomic reality. That's why fat white girls are more attractive to me. It wouldn't be surprising if there were some black men who felt the same way.

perhaps the issue goes deeper than skin color at least in some cases.


----------



## Teleute (Jul 11, 2009)

MisterGuy said:


> First, the self-congratulatory PCness in this thread is kinda barfy.
> 
> Second, are you people actually saying you haven't noticed that black dudes often tend to go for big white girls? As (unfortunately) rare as miscegenation is in this country, the one combo you actually see with some frequency is black men and white women, and more often than not the woman in question is overweight.
> 
> I definitely agree that at least partly what's going on is that there's far less stigma in black culture about dating fat women.



Dude, your proud anti-pcness is getting old. Especially when just about everyone else has said similar things, only without the whole "being a dick" part. 

Also, I'm with you, Olwen - Lisa Lampanelli sucks. Then again, someone who advertises as "Howard Stern's favorite comedian" is not likely to be high on my list.


----------



## MisterGuy (Jul 11, 2009)

Teleute said:


> Sure, some black guys like fat white girls... and some black guys like thin asian girls, and some black guys like other black guys, and some black guys probably take a fancy to balloons or statues. I don't think the FA percentage is really any higher for black men than for any other race, although as Kioewen pointed out they may be less likely to be closeted.



Your "sure, some black guys like blah blah" list was actually the bit of inane bien-pensant foofery I was referring to, so thanks for responding.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jul 11, 2009)

MisterGuy said:


> Your "sure, some black guys like blah blah" list was actually the bit of inane bien-pensant foofery I was referring to, so thanks for responding.



Peppering our patronizing snarkiness with French now, are we? Good move! I like _L'enfant terrible_. How old did you say you were, MG? BTW, are you sure you like big girls? If so I'd hate to see how you behave with people you _don't_ like.  Just kidding! I really don't GAF.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jul 11, 2009)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Peppering our patronizing snarkiness with French now, are we? Good move! I like _L'enfant terrible_. How old did you say you were, MG? BTW, are you sure you like big girls? If so I'd hate to see how you behave with people you _don't_ like.  Just kidding! I really don't GAF.



im a african american male and i dont know about the black males leaning only towards the larger white females. i generally see alot of other black males going for thicker or larger women in general.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 11, 2009)

Black men in general tend to be less likely to be closeted and more outgoing in just about all areas except for homosexuality for some reason. I never met a closeted FA in my life till I left the confines of my local neighborhood. Black and hispanic men flirt shamelessly with me still even today at 400+ pounds. I've never had a white man flirt or try to pick me up unless I'm online or at a BBW event. I always thought white men didn't like fat women or black women but apparently that's not the case at all. Just about EVERY woman I know can stand up and say that they've been openly hit on or leered at by black or hispanic men much more often than white men if at all. Since the saying is true that the squeaky wheel gets the grease, well there's your answer. The law of averages leans more towards those who are willing to take more chances.


----------



## Tracii (Jul 11, 2009)

I do notice black and latino guys smile at me more than the white guys.
They hold the door for you too I like that.All around nice guys IMO.


----------



## Teleute (Jul 11, 2009)

MisterGuy said:


> Your "sure, some black guys like blah blah" list was actually the bit of inane bien-pensant foofery I was referring to, so thanks for responding.



Yeah, I suspected as much, although I'm not sure how I managed to detect it what with your incredible subtlety and all. Did you read the bit at the end, where I agreed that less cultural stigma could mean they were more open about it? My point was that it's hardly some kind of genetic thing hard-wired into black guys more than any other race, it's just that black FAs don't feel as much pressure to keep closeted about it, so it's a more visible phenomenon. And once people get the idea in their heads that "black guys all like fat white girls" they start taking extra notice of couples that confirm that idea, and they mentally skip over all the OTHER couples. Confirmation bias is a powerful thing.


----------



## Observer (Jul 11, 2009)

Just as a note, I know several white guys whose SO's (wives or girl friends) are heavier black ladies. Same in the hispanic culture. One of my own stepsons asked a larger (probably close to 200 pounds) blsck girl to their high school prom. 

The point? Liking larger ladies of another color goes both ways; it depends on the individuals.


----------



## Buttah (Jul 12, 2009)

bdog said:


> *the fat white girls around me are more educated than the fat black girls around me. That's a socioeconomic reality.*



yo, what that f*ck?!?! what "socioeconomic reality" city and state do you live in?!

lawd, hol' my mule!!... *smh*


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jul 12, 2009)

I was hoping someone else would point out this very simple issue of ratio but I can't stand watching this any longer without saying something. There are _approximately_ 3 times as many available white women as there are black men in the US. If a black male prefers larger women regardless of race there is a much better than 1:1 chance he would wind up with a white woman. I'm not saying anything about racial preferences here, mind you. The same thing would hold true of any similar distribution. If I took a bucket of 25 black marbles and distributed it randomly into a bucket of 75 white marbles the odds of a black marble winding up closest to a white marble are approximately 3 times greater than being next to another black one. 

If the anecdotal evidence was true on a pure probability basis about the only thing you could reasonably assert about an observably higher ratio of black men to big white women is that black males and fat white females are _possibly_ more color blind than back women and skinny white girls.


----------



## prettysteve (Jul 12, 2009)

I just love big beautiful women of all races & sizes! During hard economic times like today this brother cannot afford to discriminate! 

View attachment bbw24.jpg


----------



## gangstadawg (Jul 12, 2009)

Ernest Nagel said:


> I was hoping someone else would point out this very simple issue of ratio but I can't stand watching this any longer without saying something. There are _approximately_ 3 times as many available white women as there are black men in the US. If a black male prefers larger women regardless of race there is a much better than 1:1 chance he would wind up with a white woman. I'm not saying anything about racial preferences here, mind you. The same thing would hold true of any similar distribution. If I took a bucket of 25 black marbles and distributed it randomly into a bucket of 75 white marbles the odds of a black marble winding up closest to a white marble are approximately 3 times greater than being next to another black one.
> 
> If the anecdotal evidence was true on a pure probability basis about the only thing you could reasonably assert about an observably higher ratio of black men to big white women is that black males and fat white females are _possibly_ more color blind than back women and skinny white girls.



there is also more black females than there is black males as well.


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 12, 2009)

MisterGuy said:


> First, the self-congratulatory PCness in this thread is kinda barfy.
> 
> Second, are you people actually saying you haven't noticed that black dudes often tend to go for big white girls? As (unfortunately) rare as *miscegenation* is in this country, the one combo you actually see with some frequency is black men and white women, and more often than not the woman in question is overweight.
> 
> I definitely agree that at least partly what's going on is that there's *far less stigma* in black culture about dating fat women.



Gives off a faint smell of old-fashioned racism. 

And closet.

BTW, MG. I've been wondering: Do you pronounce the second part of your user name as in "Geye" or as in "_Guee_" (Guy Laroche?)

MisterGuee. I like that.


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 12, 2009)

Ill be out and see a hot girl and then 99% of the time she walks up to her African American, Haitian or Jamaican Boyfriend. And kisses him so i say yeah


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 12, 2009)

pdesil071189 said:


> Ill be out and see a hot girl and then 99% of the time she walks up to her African American, Haitian or Jamaican Boyfriend. And kisses him so i say yeah



The question is, is it true that white women like black men? And the answer is a resounding yes, I guess.

Next question is, so what?


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 12, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> The question is, is it true that white women like black men? And the answer is a resounding yes, I guess.
> 
> Next question is, so what?



yea I don't really care either. People can love anyone they want


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Jul 12, 2009)

MisterGuy said:


> First, the self-congratulatory PCness in this thread is kinda barfy.
> 
> Second, are you people actually saying you haven't noticed that black dudes often tend to go for big white girls? As (unfortunately) rare as miscegenation is in this country, the one combo you actually see with some frequency is black men and white women, and more often than not the woman in question is overweight.
> 
> I definitely agree that at least partly what's going on is that there's far less stigma in black culture about dating fat women.



Hey now, what do you mean by "you people," anyway?! 
_*drops a plate dramatically*_


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 12, 2009)

pdesil071189 said:


> yea I don't really care either. People can love anyone they want



 .........


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 12, 2009)

MisterGuy said:


> First, the self-congratulatory PCness in this thread is kinda barfy.
> 
> Second, are you people actually saying you haven't noticed that black dudes often tend to go for big white girls? As (unfortunately) rare as miscegenation is in this country, the one combo you actually see with some frequency is black men and white women, and more often than not the woman in question is overweight.
> 
> I definitely agree that at least partly what's going on is that there's far less stigma in black culture about dating fat women.



No one has to deal with that kinda PC crap in Hymietown. :bow:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm just speaking from personal experience here. I don't know if there are more black guys that like fat chicks or if more are just open about it but I can say that I definitely have more black guys approach me. I've never had a white guy ask for my number, that I can remember. Yet, I've had two black guys recently that I can think of ask me. My current boyfriend is white, but until me, he wasn't really an out FA. Make of that what you will.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 12, 2009)

bdog said:


> countless times i've read fat people saying that they're sick and tired of people not looking beyond their fat, and their ideas about what that fat means. and yet here's a thread that encourages people to think about a concept or an idea instead of looking at the individual.
> 
> *the fat white girls around me are more educated than the fat black girls around me. That's a socioeconomic reality. That's why fat white girls are more attractive to me. It wouldn't be surprising if there were some black men who felt the same way.*perhaps the issue goes deeper than skin color at least in some cases.



I don't know why I take issue with this, but I do. Maybe its because ALL of the black women I know and are friends with are highly educated (masters, doctorates, etc); however they have trouble finding a suitable man of color to date because the fact of the matter is, from where I sit as a black woman is, alot of black men are either taken, in jail, or gay. Now, sure there are black men who are educated but the ratio of black women to men re: this issue isn't even close to being equal.

I know it might seem like black women aren't educated, but that just isn't the case, at least in my experience. In fact, there are far more black women with degrees and advanced degrees than black men (I forget the stats on it, but it's pretty staggering). My grandmother had a business degree and ran a YMCA in an era where women were supposed to be barefoot and pregnant; and black women were truly second class citizens. My mother has several degrees (and a couple designations) to her name, and so do my aunts. The list goes on and on. 

Maybe instead of making sweeping generalizations that are bound to rub at least some of the fat black chicks on this site the wrong way; try opening your mind a bit...you could learn a thing or two.


----------



## Observer (Jul 12, 2009)

About thirty years ago Seagram's Liquor heir Edgar Bronfman was taken with a cute black actress and married her despite family resistance - as I recall they had three kids together although they eventually divorced.

Sammy Davis Jr. married a nice Jewish girl and converted to that faith. 

John Lennon married Yoko Ono, who was Japanese. 

The King of Siam married a white girl and that union became a movie - the King and I. 

We all know about the economist from Kenya who got involved with a white girl from the midwest - their son is now President. 

Eng and Chang Bunker, the original Siamese Twins, became naturalized legal immigrants married two white sisters from North Carolina and jointly had 21 children together. According to Wikipedia they were slaveowners and two of their sons fought in the service of the confederacy. 

I haven't bothered to list anglo/hispanic crossovers simply because as a Californian I have too many to choose from.

None of the above is size related, but it simply shows that people do what people want to do and love who they choose to love - and it goes in both directions.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 12, 2009)

Love is love no color or size should matter.


----------



## Smushygirl (Jul 12, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> I don't know why I take issue with this, but I do. Maybe its because ALL of the black women I know and are friends with are highly educated (masters, doctorates, etc); however they have trouble finding a suitable man of color to date because the fact of the matter is, from where I sit as a black woman is, alot of black men are either taken, in jail, or gay. Now, sure there are black men who are educated but the ratio of black women to men re: this issue isn't even close to being equal.
> 
> I know it might seem like black women aren't educated, but that just isn't the case, at least in my experience. In fact, there are far more black women with degrees and advanced degrees than black men (I forget the stats on it, but it's pretty staggering). My grandmother had a business degree and ran a YMCA in an era where women were supposed to be barefoot and pregnant; and black women were truly second class citizens. My mother has several degrees (and a couple designations) to her name, and so do my aunts. The list goes on and on.
> 
> Maybe instead of making sweeping generalizations that are bound to rub at least some of the fat black chicks on this site the wrong way; try opening your mind a bit...you could learn a thing or two.



I couldn't rep you, Ash, so i'll just say this. This whole thread is very disturbing. I guess for me it's the broad generalizations, lasciviousness, and *speculation* involved. I mean all anyone has to do is *look up* the statistics. Then they can *discuss* the topic.

In general, black people marry each other. They may not stay married but the general trend is just that. Black men marry "out" more than black women.

The same can be said for Asian couples, except that Asian women marry "out" more than Asian men.

As far as black men and white BBWs go, I don't know, except to say that fat is not as culturally taboo for blacks as it seems to be for whites.

And Bdog, I can outthink you any day with one lobe tied behind my back.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 12, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Love is love no color or size should matter.



Reality is that everyone has personal preferences regarding color and size.. if not, Dimensions would cease to exist.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 12, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Reality is that everyone has personal preferences regarding color and size.. if not, Dimensions would cease to exist.


Yes everyone has there own taste..What other people think of who you are with shouldn't matter if you are both happy then that is what should matter.


----------



## Tau (Jul 13, 2009)

Buttah said:


> as a plus sized black woman, i have so many thoughts and words to say about this, however i'm fairly new here and i dont know how PC this place is. not sure if folks can handle a hot kitchen if it was served.


Please serve away!!!


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 13, 2009)

OP:

In my experience black men seem to bogart pearish blond and ginger SSBBW.

That said...

My only thought is: "My brother has good taste. Kudos!"


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 13, 2009)

Tau said:


> Buttah said:
> 
> 
> > as a plus sized black woman, i have so many thoughts and words to say about this, however i'm fairly new here and i dont know how PC this place is. not sure if folks can handle a hot kitchen if it was served.
> ...



Yes by all means, cook to your hearts content. Steer clear of personal attacks though or it will be removed. We wouldn't want that to happen.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 13, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Yes everyone has there own taste..What other people think of who you are with shouldn't matter if you are both happy then that is what should matter.



Agreed, just saying that race/size does matter to some people clearly. I'd venture to say most have a preference regarding both.


----------



## nikola090 (Jul 13, 2009)

About my preferences....I prefer a white fat lady and not a black fat girl... for a black girl I prefer is she's thin


----------



## gangstadawg (Jul 13, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> I don't know why I take issue with this, but I do. Maybe its because ALL of the black women I know and are friends with are highly educated (masters, doctorates, etc); however they have trouble finding a suitable man of color to date because the fact of the matter is, from where I sit as a black woman is, alot of black men are either taken, in jail, or gay.



not sure what the exact stastistic was where it said how many available black women was to every available black male is but if you subtract the black males that fall into the catagories you mentioned (add black men that dont like to date black women and the ones on the "downlow" to your catagories) it looks even worse.

also take a look at this. just found this out so its new to me.
http://www.theroot.com/blogs/hardline/are-black-women-choosing-gay-men


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jul 13, 2009)

pdgujer148 said:


> OP:
> 
> In my experience black men seem to bogart pearish blond and ginger SSBBW.
> 
> ...



Stole the words outta my mouth.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 13, 2009)

I had a job working with a lot of black guys once .. actually, I was one of the only white guys and I remember I'd talk to my girlfriend at the time quite often on the phone whenever I had a break. One day some one asked me what she looked like, so everyone gathered 'round. I showed them the picture in my wallet, which was from the waist up. 

The reaction was as follows, all of them, having this gleam in their eyes followed by massive grins and this exact quote from one of them "JUSTIN LIKES THE BIG OL' CUTE WHITE BUNNIES"

I was then inducted as an "honorary brother" at that point, no lie.


----------



## DeniseW (Jul 13, 2009)

I don't know about all black guys, but I know mine does.... Seriously though, when I first started going to bbw events way back in the early 90's, the only men that approached me were black so I started going out with them and found out I actually preferred being with them. I still find some white men attractive but it's just not my preference and Butch still finds the beauty in a lot of black women. You like what you like....


----------



## kioewen (Jul 13, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I can say that I definitely have more black guys approach me. I've never had a white guy ask for my number, that I can remember.


Mind you, that brings up an interesting point. I wonder if part of the perception about this phenomenon arises out of the simple fact that black guys, for whatever reason, are more likely to approach girls on whom they are crushing than white guys are.

Are white guys more likely to admire from afar, unable to summon up the courage to approach someone whom they really, really like, because their insecurities tell them that they think they don't have a shot? Yes, I think so. In my observation, black guys tend to have a higher evaluation of their prowess than white guys do, or at the very least black guys seem not to dread being "shot down" the same way that white guys do.


----------



## Buttah (Jul 14, 2009)

*Disclaimer: In no way i'm against interracial dating, DO YOU! And I can't speak for every black soul, only mines and my observations. And i hope that everything i share is to be received maturely. I'm doing my best to cover most points. My thoughts are jumbled with this topic, so bear with me.. *

_I tried to not type a long message, but here it goes *sigh*..._

Growing up i've noticed this myself (black guys with fat white women). and let's keep it funky, most people, if not all, have been raised in a home where as a child you've heard adults say some racial or some stereotypical remarks against a certain group of people (whether is may be race, sexuality, or religion). So growing up i've heard numerous of times of how UGLY black men would be with fat white women cuz fat white women will put up mess that black women wont. So since i heard that, it was internalized and it somewhat became true (what you believe is what you receive right?)

It wasn't until i became older and formed my own thoughts and opinions, i started to see people's relationships differently. i no longer had opinions on who or what people love, *as long as they don't self-hate*. you know that whole "_I dont date black women cuz all of them got attitudes and are b*tches"_. ummm.. let's not forget that your MOTHER is a black woman, you might have a BLACK DAUGHTER from a previous relationship and your SISTER is black and so are you aunts. THAT's when the line is drawn with me and many other black people. Love what you love, but don't disrespect your own

Anyways, as a plus sized black woman living in southern cali where there's interracial relationships left and right, when i was younger it started to make me feel sad cuz i would see many black men with everything BUT black fat women. and it's like "What gives?!!!" it made me start to question my worth and beauty. i dont wanna make this an emotional post however it did hurt growing up to see that. it wasn't until i became grounded in myself, culture, and worth i thought "_Well, if the black men can do it, why should i limit myself to exclusively date black men?" _

Now what's VERY interesting to me is that only once this white dude approached me. However when i tested the waters and put a ad on craigslist, guess who 98% of my responses came from? *OLDER WHITE MEN!!* It blew me away. But it made me question alot of things. Are black women only and STILL considered as a fetish? Are we to only be approached and seen in private but not out in public? So many more questions to that, but to me this is what it comes down to: *HISTORY*

Let's keep it real, it wasn't that long ago Black men couldn't openly date white women without some repercussions (but wait, some things dont change...currently there's another young black man being accused of raping a white girl and is in prison right now, his name is Eric). Plus blacks are hammered and pressured to emulate euro-centric beauty. Lighter skin, hair, eyes, etc- for it's considered as more beautiful and welcoming than some black woman who have naturally more corse hair, broad nose, big lips and other features- so of course with young black men growing up seeing that, they'll believe that one is better than the other. And seeing a black man with a non-black woman can also show status. How many black male celebrities have you seen with black wives? Not too too many right?

Also in my case of me receiving messages from these older white men (age 45+) that i bet growing up it wasn't common for them to date black women either, so now they have a chance to live out their fantasies. 

I've asked some black men would they date a white woman and many of them have said "_HELL NO! I dont mess with snow bunnies_" and i asked them why and the response varies. However they've told me that their buddies who do date them do it mostly cuz they can get away with alot from white women. White women are more submissive while black women have more of a back bone. White women will tolerate more foolishness from a black man while a black woman won't. With that said, it's starting to sound stereotypical right? Black woman= angry, aggressive, heartless and a bitch and White women= submissive, dainty, feminine and apologetic. But anybody who got some kinda sense know that's not true. Every race of a woman have tolerated some BS from a man more than she should've. Every race of a woman know how to please her man when necessary. There are some who do live up to the stereotypes while there are some who don't. 


Overall some (i'm iffy to say _"many"_) black women[people] still feel that a Black man with a non-black woman = he's with her cuz he can get away with more with her. Plain and simple

At the end of the day we know that there's an exception to every stereotype and there are BM+WW, BW+WM etc etc who genuinely love each other

PS- whoever said that most black men are either in jail, on drugs, or on the "DL", that's some BS. There are MANY attractive single black men who are doing great things just like every other race. It's the MEDIA (bullsh*t statistics, magazines, books, and tv) that tells BLACK WOMEN that there's a shortage of black men. Created to put fears in our minds and to make money off of us to buy their books and magazines on dating. If you believe that there's a shortage, that's what you'll notice. I'm so sick and tired of blacks being at the bottom of everything & only recognized portraying stereotypes.


----------



## Tau (Jul 14, 2009)

Buttah said:


> * i no longer had opinions on who or what people love, as long as they don't self-hate. you know that whole "I dont date black women cuz all of them got attitudes and are b*tches". ummm.. let's not forget that your MOTHER is a black woman, you might have a BLACK DAUGHTER from a previous relationship and your SISTER is black and so are you aunts. THAT's when the line is drawn with me and many other black people. Love what you love, but don't disrespect your own
> *


*

Exactly!!!! I can't tell you how strongly I agree with this point particularly. Also, the link below is to another thread that I think you'd be interested in reading.

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=57203&page=5*


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 14, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I had a job working with a lot of black guys once .. actually, I was one of the only white guys and I remember I'd talk to my girlfriend at the time quite often on the phone whenever I had a break. One day some one asked me what she looked like, so everyone gathered 'round. I showed them the picture in my wallet, which was from the waist up.
> 
> The reaction was as follows, all of them, having this gleam in their eyes followed by massive grins and this exact quote from one of them "JUSTIN LIKES THE BIG OL' CUTE WHITE BUNNIES"
> 
> I was then inducted as an "honorary brother" at that point, no lie.



This was legit the best story I've ever heard.



kioewen said:


> Mind you, that brings up an interesting point. I wonder if part of the perception about this phenomenon arises out of the simple fact that black guys, for whatever reason, are more likely to approach girls on whom they are crushing than white guys are.
> 
> Are white guys more likely to admire from afar, unable to summon up the courage to approach someone whom they really, really like, because their insecurities tell them that they think they don't have a shot? Yes, I think so. In my observation, black guys tend to have a higher evaluation of their prowess than white guys do, or at the very least black guys seem not to dread being "shot down" the same way that white guys do.



I think this is true, especially when it comes to approaching fat girls.


----------



## fabeantownluver (Jul 14, 2009)

i don't know. my gf used to be hit on by a black guy every now and again. people like what they like.

my friends used to think i would end up with a chubby black girl and we are all white. i find all chubby girls to be attractive, and i was particular to black women at the time. now. my gf is a sexy brunette. i always thought my friend would end up with an asian girl but he is going to marry a red head, so you never know what will happen is my answer. 

but there do seem to be some stereotypes of what people like.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jul 14, 2009)

What is it about Americans that people just can't discuss interracial dating without reciting the same quotidian generalizations and tired old stereotypes?

Every time folks start talking about interracial dating, people always use the same trite phrases like self-hate, shortages of available black men, yada yada yada. 

People always start raising their eyebrows and talking trash when they see black men dating and marrying nonblack women. Yet, when a white man dates or marries an Asian or Hispanic woman, nobody bats an eye. Why is it permissible for white men to date non white women but not permissible for black men?

I think that people should be able to love whomever they want. 


This is the 21st century and people need to get over themselves.


----------



## Buttah (Jul 14, 2009)

it's the 21st century and people are still living in a box, that's why generalizations and stereotypes are still alive and kicking. after all, somebody already said in this thread that white women are smarter than the black women in his town _*rolling my eyes*_


----------



## jewels_mystery (Jul 14, 2009)

My experience has been the opposite. Several of my boyfriends were white and pretty open about their preference. The only 2 closeted men I dated were black.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Jul 14, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> I don't know why I take issue with this, but I do. Maybe its because ALL of the black women I know and are friends with are highly educated (masters, doctorates, etc); however they have trouble finding a suitable man of color to date because the fact of the matter is, from where I sit as a black woman is, alot of black men are either taken, in jail, or gay. Now, sure there are black men who are educated but the ratio of black women to men re: this issue isn't even close to being equal.
> 
> I know it might seem like black women aren't educated, but that just isn't the case, at least in my experience. In fact, there are far more black women with degrees and advanced degrees than black men (I forget the stats on it, but it's pretty staggering). My grandmother had a business degree and ran a YMCA in an era where women were supposed to be barefoot and pregnant; and black women were truly second class citizens. My mother has several degrees (and a couple designations) to her name, and so do my aunts. The list goes on and on.
> 
> Maybe instead of making sweeping generalizations that are bound to rub at least some of the fat black chicks on this site the wrong way; try opening your mind a bit...you could learn a thing or two.



I could not have said it better myself. You rock!!


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 14, 2009)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> What is it about Americans that people just can't discuss interracial dating without reciting the same quotidian generalizations and tired old stereotypes?
> 
> Every time folks start talking about interracial dating, people always use the same trite phrases like self-hate, shortages of available black men, yada yada yada.
> 
> ...






And I concur. Wrestlingguy confession........as a teen, I dated black girls.......*AND NONE OF THEM WERE FAT*. Sad but true. My FA dom, while in me at that time, became more pronounced in my later years. Sorry, you can all go back to what you were doing.


----------



## smithnwesson (Jul 14, 2009)

I thought this thread was gonna be about that other "Is it true that black guys . . ."

Remember this scene from _Blazing Saddles_?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25x_Up-9da0

My girl friends frequently have told me that it's not the 'size of the wand, but the magic in the magician'. (But then they say "Would you mind handing me my vibrator on your way out?" It kinda makes be wonder. . )

Hey! I'm just kidding. Just in case I ever meet any of ya'll at a convention or something. It's really big. It's gargantuan, in fact. You wouldn't be safe using natural lubrication or K-Y Jelly. Bring some WD-40.

- Jim


----------



## jewels_mystery (Jul 14, 2009)

smithnwesson said:


> I thought this thread was gonna be about that other "Is it true that black guys . . ."
> 
> Remember this scene from _Blazing Saddles_?
> 
> ...



You are too funny.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 14, 2009)

jewels_mystery said:


> My experience has been the opposite. Several of my boyfriends were white and pretty open about their preference. The only 2 closeted men I dated were black.



Hm, this is interesting.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jul 15, 2009)

smithnwesson said:


> I thought this thread was gonna be about that other "Is it true that black guys . . ."
> 
> Remember this scene from _Blazing Saddles_?
> 
> ...





This is really funny.


----------



## butch (Jul 15, 2009)

As Fascinita points out, it is interesting this thread isn't titled "is it true fat white girls like black men?" Why is it we're more insistent on the active desires and choices of the men in these relationships, and not the women? Do we assume that fat white women have no preferences at all? Could it be that fat white women really are the only group of people who are 'post racial' since no one thinks that fat white women have any agency at all in picking their partners?


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm a white guy and I like black girls.....does that count? lol


----------



## Tau (Jul 15, 2009)

butch said:


> As Fascinita points out, it is interesting this thread isn't titled "is it true fat white girls like black men?" Why is it we're more insistent on the active desires and choices of the men in these relationships, and not the women? Do we assume that fat white women have no preferences at all? Could it be that fat white women really are the only group of people who are 'post racial' since no one thinks that fat white women have any agency at all in picking their partners?



This might be a South African thing only but the general, depressingly popular and ignorant opinion is that white women choose black men cos they don't have a choice, because white men wouldnt touch them with a barge pole so the black guys are the substitute. Sometimes the way people think makes me want to be sick.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 15, 2009)

Tau said:


> This might be a South African thing only but the general, depressingly popular and ignorant opinion is that white women choose black men cos they don't have a choice, because white men wouldnt touch them with a barge pole so the black guys are the substitute. Sometimes the way people think makes me want to be sick.



I unfortunately have heard similar inferences here in the US. That if a black guy is with a white woman it must mean there's something wrong with him that a black woman would never let him get away with.


----------



## mp7251 (Jul 15, 2009)

I'd be interested to know how many white bbws "settle" for a black man based on the availability of white men or the fact that they are tired of being alone. Just by the pictures of bbw events it appears that black men migrate to these events more than white men.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 15, 2009)

mp7251 said:


> I'd be interested to know how many white bbws "settle" for a black man based on the availability of white men or the fact that they are tired of being alone. Just by the pictures of bbw events it appears that black men migrate to these events more than white men.



What makes you think they're settling?


----------



## mp7251 (Jul 15, 2009)

I am not implying that some relationships are not genuine and start out as a legitimate attraction. But, it is human nature that people don't want to be alone for an extended period of time. So, I believe it's a fact that some people "settle" rather than being alone.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 15, 2009)

mp7251 said:


> I am not implying that some relationships are not genuine and start out as a legitimate attraction. But, it is human nature that people don't want to be alone for an extended period of time. So, I believe it's a fact that some people "settle" rather than being alone.



What makes you think they're settling?


----------



## mp7251 (Jul 15, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> What makes you think they're settling?



I've explained my point of view. Do you agree or not agree that there is a disproportionate number of black men with white bbws than white men with black bbws? I am just interested in hearing from white bbws to see if their relationship was at first reluctant on their part but later grew on them. Please don't try to make more out of this other than curiosity.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 15, 2009)

mp7251 said:


> I've explained my point of view. Do you agree or not agree that there is a disproportionate number of black men with white bbws than white men with black bbws? I am just interested in hearing from white bbws to see if their relationship was at first reluctant on their part but later grew on them. Please don't try to make more out of this other than curiosity.



You never really explained why you think white women are settling when they date black men.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm a white guy who likes fat white girls...


----------



## mp7251 (Jul 15, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> You never really explained why you think white women are settling when they date black men.



That wasn't the opinion I expressed or asked. To make it simple for you, my question is this: How many white bbws whom have a preference for white men and had not entertained the idea of dating or having a long term relationship with a black man have done so because of the lack of available white men approaching them? Granted this is not a politically correct question in a society where people are so afraid of remotely offending someone, but let's be truthful people DO have preferences whether based on sex, race, size, religion ect - so let's get past that.


----------



## Spanky (Jul 15, 2009)

Buttah said:


> *Disclaimer: In no way i'm against interracial dating, DO YOU! And I can't speak for every black soul, only mines and my observations. And i hope that everything i share is to be received maturely. I'm doing my best to cover most points. My thoughts are jumbled with this topic, so bear with me.. *
> 
> _I tried to not type a long message, but here it goes *sigh*..._
> 
> ...



Buttah! Don't know you but l Loved the ^^^^^^ post and the "hol' my mule" comment earlier. Keep posting. I think you're going to be a great addition here. :bow:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 15, 2009)

mp7251 said:


> I'd be interested to know how many white bbws "settle" for a black man based on the availability of white men or the fact that they are tired of being alone. Just by the pictures of bbw events it appears that black men migrate to these events more than white men.





mp7251 said:


> That wasn't the opinion I expressed or asked. To make it simple for you, my question is this: How many white bbws *whom have a preference for white men *and had not entertained the idea of dating or having a long term relationship with a black man have done so because of the lack of available white men approaching them? Granted this is not a politically correct question in a society where people are so afraid of remotely offending someone, but let's be truthful people DO have preferences whether based on sex, race, size, religion ect - so let's get past that.



Yeah, see, the bolded part makes your question sound a lot less racist and a lot more valid.


----------



## voidhead (Jul 15, 2009)

Teleute said:


> Sure, some black guys like fat white girls... and some black guys like thin asian girls, and some black guys like other black guys, and some black guys probably take a fancy to balloons or statues. I don't think the FA percentage is really any higher for black men than for any other race, although as Kioewen pointed out they may be less likely to be closeted.



I call bs. [Let's Skip] the New Age Zen politically correct crap. 

I lived in Brooklyn NY with my 300 Ib BBW girlfriend for 2 months and she was literally swarmed by black men 24/7. They [msaterial deleted] stayed away when I was around. 

[stereotypes deleted - ed ]

I think the reality is that [some - ed] people across all races are more prone to be open about FA tendencies. But there is no denying that [some -ed] black men in particular love fat white chicks, particularly for the big butts [personal opinion - ed].


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 15, 2009)

voidhead said:


> But there is no denying that black men in particular love fat white chicks, particularly for the big butts.



I have to disagree with that.. I'm an apple, have no ass at all, and still get hit on by black guys all the time. I think they enjoy all the fat parts, like most FA's. The whole black guys love big asses seems more like an excuse to hit on fatties than anything.


----------



## mp7251 (Jul 15, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Yeah, see, the bolded part makes your question sound a lot less racist and a lot more valid.



Your response is a perfect example of today's society where people are always scrutinizing words or statements trying to infuse racism or some other prejudice into a previously simple question or statement. Almost wants one to take a monk-like vow of silence.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 15, 2009)

mp7251 said:


> Almost wants one to take a monk-like vow of silence.



Pretty please with a cherry on top.


----------



## voidhead (Jul 15, 2009)

mp7251 said:


> Your response is a perfect example of today's society where people are always scrutinizing words or statements trying to infuse racism or some other prejudice into a previously simple question or statement. Almost wants one to take a monk-like vow of silence.



YES! Thank you. I hate the fact that as a society we are so politically correct. And the funny thing is many of these people enforcing the political correctness are middle/upper class whites who don't personally even understand the people they are trying to protect. Or on the flip side black racists like Rev. Al Sharpton. 

It's more about economics than race these days, which is why I firmly believe affirmative action is a load of s---. 

(material deleted)

The real boundaries today are class boundaries IMO.


----------



## Smushygirl (Jul 15, 2009)

mp7251 said:


> Your response is a perfect example of today's society where people are always scrutinizing words or statements trying to infuse racism or some other prejudice into a previously simple question or statement. Almost wants one to take a monk-like vow of silence.



[material deleted]

Can we get some actual intelligent conversation in here about race? That would mean, not stating your half-assed opinions, actually looking up facts and statistics, quoting them, and then trying to have a conversation based on said facts. Not what happened to you and your girlfriend, not what you think you see, actual facts or statistics.

Better yet, why don't we just close this thread, as it has offended me just one too many times.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 15, 2009)

lolll, anyone that knows me knows I don't give a SHIT about being politically correct.. what I do care about is not sounding like a fucking racist idiot on a message board where there are clearly people posting who are of that race. It's called being a decent human being. Sorry if that's too hard for you.


----------



## Teleute (Jul 15, 2009)

mp7251 said:


> I'd be interested to know how many white bbws "settle" for a black man based on the availability of white men or the fact that they are tired of being alone. Just by the pictures of bbw events it appears that black men migrate to these events more than white men.



Really? Because if you're looking at it without any lurking racism, that figure is no more interesting than the number of people who prefer redheads but "settle" for a blonde. 

Also, voidhead, if it's more about economics than race, why did you make such a big deal in your first post about how it was all BLACK men who hit on your girlfriend? No lower-class white men, no, it's all the big scary black men trying to steal your woman.  Besides, your line about "affirmative action is a load of shit" is complete garbage - racism is alive and well and particularly easy to demonstrate in hiring situations; see this study, or this one, or this discussion of Dr. Pager's study.

Also, I'd like to say that if anyone thinks they're going to be able to "get away with more" with white women than with black women... well, they'd be in for a pretty big shock from this fat white chick


----------



## Fish (Jul 15, 2009)

voidhead said:


> I lived in Brooklyn NY with my 300 Ib BBW girlfriend for 2 months and she was literally swarmed by black men 24/7.



*"LITERALLY"?* Really? So, at 4:35 A.M., when she got up to go to the bathroom there was a SWARM of black men waiting for her in the crapper? Literally?

[portions deleted due to editing of original post]



Voidhead said:


> Here is an example. We all know it is politically incorrect for a middle/upper class white to refer to someone as "nigga" at any time. Yet we see hispanics, blacks and (yes) lower class whites using that phrase.



Wow. That statement is so incredibly racist, I had to read it a couple of times to be sure. Are you aware that you just placed all "middle/upper class whites" above ALL hispanics, ALL blacks and "(yes) lower class whites". That is the very definition of racism to say nothing of classist. Yeesh.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jul 15, 2009)

mp7251 said:


> I'd be interested to know how many white bbws "settle" for a black man based on the availability of white men or the fact that they are tired of being alone. Just by the pictures of bbw events it appears that black men migrate to these events more than white men.





mp7251 said:


> I am not implying that some relationships are not genuine and start out as a legitimate attraction. But, it is human nature that people don't want to be alone for an extended period of time. So, I believe it's a fact that some people "settle" rather than being alone.





mp7251 said:


> I've explained my point of view. Do you agree or not agree that there is a disproportionate number of black men with white bbws than white men with black bbws? I am just interested in hearing from white bbws to see if their relationship was at first reluctant on their part but later grew on them. Please don't try to make more out of this other than curiosity.





mp7251 said:


> That wasn't the opinion I expressed or asked. To make it simple for you, my question is this: How many white bbws whom have a preference for white men and had not entertained the idea of dating or having a long term relationship with a black man have done so because of the lack of available white men approaching them? Granted this is not a politically correct question in a society where people are so afraid of remotely offending someone, but let's be truthful people DO have preferences whether based on sex, race, size, religion ect - so let's get past that.




MP, I am not sure what BBW events you go to. The majority of white women in America do NOT prefer black men. All you have to do is look at the couples you see on the street. Also, look at personal ads. Most white women on there want either a white man or a Hispanic man. 

You have repeatedly shown your own ignorance/racism with your suggestion that white BBWs only settle for black men. 

I don't know what your problem is, but you seem deeply threatened by the idea that white BBWs at BBW events might want to date black men. What's wrong with a good woman picking a good man? 

This is the 21st century. Love is not limited by color.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 15, 2009)

Smushygirl said:


> How did I know this thread would degenerate to this crap! Let's see, we've gone from highly colloquial anecdotes and opinions filled with tons of innuendo.
> 
> First, black women are portrayed as not being intelligent enough to date and we gone all the way to white people justifying their right to say the n-word!
> 
> ...



Yeah, this thread is a steamer pretty much. Some of the more vile posts in here I've chosen to ignore. I just don't have the energy to try to present anything with polish before anyone that small minded. This day and age there is just no excuse for this.


----------



## William (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi

This thread is over the top!!!

I have made mild and vague comments on other threads that have turned this Forum upside down, yet it is OK to say anything about Black Women and Men on this thread with no consequences?????

William


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 15, 2009)

William said:


> Hi
> 
> This thread is over the top!!!
> 
> ...



*
William: you have all types in Dims - you have normal folks and idiots that choose to stir the pot. 
*


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 15, 2009)

Where is James when you need him? 

Stupidity abounds. :doh:


----------



## Isa (Jul 15, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> Where is James when you need him?
> 
> Stupidity abounds. :doh:



Ditto. This thread has most def slid into the hyde park zone of no return.


----------



## Isa (Jul 15, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Really?? It was all black men?? In Harlem?? No way! lol  As I mentioned before, EVERYONE can count the number of white men who hit on them on one hand: thin, fat, old, young, blonde, brunette, etc. OMG, this must mean all white men are homosexuals!  In other words your girlfriend's story? Not remarkable. At all. Good to hear you straightened them all out when you were there though.



Dammit I cannot rep you!!!!!


----------



## Observer (Jul 15, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> Where is James when you need him?
> 
> Stupidity abounds. :doh:



Well, James is not the only mod around these parts, so let me comment in his absence &#8211; since we’ve discussed this entire thread. 

When I first saw it the PC side of my personality was initially inspired to suppress the entire thread. Preferences in relationships based on race I thought was a pretty dicey topic and I wasn’t sure where it might go. 

Then I read the actual comments, especially from our black community members, including our resident black moderator (Olwen) and changed my mind. Although a sensitive and potentially explosive issue, it was I thought being handled very nicely. For the most part there were no signs of bigotry or stereotyping - in fact, just the opposite. There was one instance of some crude attempted humor and that got deleted. 

As the thread progressed at least ten other posters to the thread (Bmann, William, olwen, buttah, captain save, Matthias, johnblaze, lillybbw, gangstadawg, curvaceousbbw lover) were persons of color and they were giving very good answers rather than hollering for closure. 

This is a phenomena I've encountered with various groups (black, Hispanic, Oriental and Jewish) in the past. They've pointed out to me that they'd prefer others (meaning patronizing WASPs like me) not fight their battles for them. Why? Because they’re adults who can fight their own battles, thank you very much. Rational response exposes prejudice for what it is better than some white dude sweeping it under the rug. Rather than calling for protection, those being stereotyped sometimes feel empowered enough to handle the bigots their own way: with the light of truth.

I'm willing to respect that position and say “go for it” - at least to a point. That’s why to this point we decided to let the thread stand. It wasn’t exhibiting prejudice or bigotry, but rather discussing a phenomena that we all notice but sometimes feel awkward talking about &#8211; interracial relationships. 

Of course, if it starts to drift too far off topic (i. e,. variants of the N word) that could change in a hurry. So let's watch it folks!


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 15, 2009)

Isa said:


> Ditto. This thread has most def slid into the hyde park zone of no return.



*No insult to the intelligent posters here -but, the comments of a few fucking idiots have made this thread to be an embarrassment to Hyde Park. *


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 15, 2009)

Observer said:


> Well, James is not the only mod around these parts, so let me comment in his absence &#8211; since we’ve discussed this entire thread.
> 
> When I first saw it the PC side of my personality was initially inspired to suppress the entire thread. Preferences in relationships based on race I thought was a pretty dicey topic and I wasn’t sure where it might go.
> 
> ...



I'm a "person of color", too (though, I don't really know why that matters). I gave my input in the beginning as well, but its starting to drift off topic, like I said. Hence my second post in this thread. 

eta- I don't need anyone fighting any "battles" you speak of and I'm quite empowered, thankyouverymuch; I am all for engaging in dialogue with people different from myself, but the problem I'm having is that several posts weren't just differing of opinions. They seemed to come from a hateful place - and there's no room for stuff like that, imo.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jul 15, 2009)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> MP, I am not sure what BBW events you go to. The majority of white women in America do NOT prefer black men. All you have to do is look at the couples you see on the street. Also, look at personal ads. Most white women on there want either a white man or a Hispanic man.
> 
> You have repeatedly shown your own ignorance/racism with your suggestion that white BBWs only settle for black men.
> 
> ...



totally agree!


----------



## Smushygirl (Jul 15, 2009)

Hmmm, maybe I'll start a thread asking about why black bbw's don't like white guys, is it because they can't fuck? Because that's what I've heard and I'm really curious what the answer might be?


----------



## Teleute (Jul 15, 2009)

Observer said:


> This is a phenomena I've encountered with various groups (black, Hispanic, Oriental and Jewish) in the past. They've pointed out to me that they'd prefer others (meaning patronizing WASPs like me) not fight their battles for them. Why? Because theyre adults who can fight their own battles, thank you very much. Rational response exposes prejudice for what it is better than some white dude sweeping it under the rug. Rather than calling for protection, those being stereotyped sometimes feel empowered enough to handle the bigots their own way: with the light of truth.



Echoing this, I hope my contributions to this thread have not come across as patronizing or "protecting the weak" or any of that bullshit - I know you guys are more than capable of handling this stuff! I just have a hard time listening to stupidity of this magnitude without slapping the idiots upside the head. >_> If I'm being a jerk by pushing my big white butt into the conversation, I'll happily sit out and let you guys smack them down for me. :bow:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 15, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> I'm a "person of color", too (though, I don't really know why that matters). I gave my input in the beginning as well, but its starting to drift off topic, like I said. Hence my second post in this thread.
> 
> eta- I don't need anyone fighting any "battles" you speak of and I'm quite empowered, thankyouverymuch; I am all for engaging in dialogue with people different from myself, but the problem I'm having is that several posts were just differing of opinions. They seemed to come from a hateful place - and there's no room for stuff like that, imo.



I agree. I don't need anyone to fight my battles for me but I certainly don't feel I should *have* to fight to exist here without being called low class and unintelligent.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 15, 2009)

Teleute said:


> Echoing this, I hope my contributions to this thread have not come across as patronizing or "protecting the weak" or any of that bullshit - I know you guys are more than capable of handling this stuff! I just have a hard time listening to stupidity of this magnitude without slapping the idiots upside the head. >_> If I'm being a jerk by pushing my big white butt into the conversation, I'll happily sit out and let you guys smack them down for me. :bow:



Oh girl please! You're fine. 

I am used to dealing with dumb asses - comes with the territory. But I will admit my patience wears thin for this kind of thing....that and I'm allergic to bullshit.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jul 15, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> Oh girl please! You're fine.
> 
> I am used to dealing with dumb asses - comes with the territory. But I will admit my patience wears thin for this kind of thing....that and I'm allergic to bullshit.



so am i. im starting to break out in hives and im sneezing uncontrollably. may need a epipen after this thread.


----------



## Observer (Jul 15, 2009)

Smushygirl said:


> Hmmm, maybe I'll start a thread asking about why black bbw's don't like white guys, is it because they can't fuck? Because that's what I've heard and I'm really curious what the answer might be?



Well S., as I pointed out a number of posts ago, there are white guy/black girl couples both publicly and in my own circle of friends. Based on this I think the underlying premise of your correspondents (that all black BBWs don't like all white guys) may be faulty.

But if you want to take that topic to the fat sexuality forum, have fun! We're not going to do it in the FA/FFA forum.


----------



## Observer (Jul 15, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> .
> 
> I am used to dealing with dumb asses - comes with the territory. But I will admit my patience wears thin for this kind of thing....that and I'm allergic to bullshit.



I share the same allergy - but your sig line is great!


----------



## William (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi

I have just gotten out of the tub and like me this thread smells a lot better!!

William


----------



## Smushygirl (Jul 15, 2009)

Observer said:


> Well S., as I pointed out a number of posts ago, there are white guy/black girl couples both publicly and in my own circle of friends. Based on this I think the underlying premise of your correspondents (that all black BBWs don't like all white guys) may be faulty.
> 
> But if you want to take that topic to the fat sexuality forum, have fun! We're not going to do it in the FA/FFA forum.



Even if both partners are fat? You don't sound like an FA to me.

Oh and again, rugs are Oriental, people are Asian.


----------



## Observer (Jul 15, 2009)

gangstadawg said:


> and about what you say on affirmitive action well at least your not as bad as this one person i met that was not only against affirmitive action he was also against college financial aid entirely. basically he said colleges should be for those that can pay for it with out assistance and if people cant pay for it on there own than they cant go.



In otherwords, no one should go beyond high school unless they have rich parents or make a nest egg themselves?

No Scholarships? No taxpayer underwriting of junior colleges or state universities? No service clubs or corporations giving out scholarships or grants? No student aid? No GI benefits for veterans?

At a time when both India and China are already graduating scads more scientists and engineeers annually than we are (and government subsidized, thank you very much) following that guy's formula would make us a third world economy in a generation for sure! Talk about ignorant!

I wonder, did he have a college education and if so, how was it paid for?


----------



## William (Jul 15, 2009)

I think that I spoke too soon 

William



William said:


> Hi
> 
> I have just gotten out of the tub and like me this thread smells a lot better!!
> 
> William


----------



## gangstadawg (Jul 15, 2009)

Observer said:


> In otherwords, no one should go beyond high school unless they have rich parents or make a nest egg themselves?
> 
> No Scholarships? No taxpayer underwriting of junior colleges or state universities? No service clubs or corporations giving out scholarships or grants? No student aid? No GI benefits for veterans?
> 
> ...



thats what i would like to know. dude didnt seem that damn well off. and he wanted his "idea" to have have been applied to community colleges as well not just universities.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 15, 2009)

mp7251 said:


> I'd be interested to know how many white bbws "settle" for a black man based on the availability of white men or the fact that they are tired of being alone. Just by the pictures of bbw events it appears that black men migrate to these events more than white men.



I'm usually never at a loss for words, but I don't even know how to respond to this.

Well, I do, but I've already been warned by the mods once this week.

As someone who runs events in the tri state area (NJ, NY, PA), I can tell you that your demographics are way off. 

I guess there may be some validity to your point if a BBW dance were held in, lets say..........................Harlem, but then the whiteys (BBW's) would be migrating to them.

Then the converse must be true. If an event was held in ummmmmm........i dunno........Salt Lake City, there would probably be more white FA's at THAT event, and the black FA's would then have to migrate there.

Where were your pics from? I'll show ya mine, if ya show me yours.





I know, mp7251, no black FA's in the picture. Are you going to ask me for the pic from the back of the room?

Listen, my friend, this site, and our events are about acceptance. Acceptance of size, color, religion, political beliefs and moral codes. May I ask who really gives a rat's ass who is attracted to who? I guess I must be black, then. I'm sorry for any of the women whoever settled on me in the past.

Please......


----------



## Teleute (Jul 15, 2009)

gangstadawg said:


> thats what i would like to know. dude didnt seem that damn well off. and he wanted his "idea" to have have been applied to community colleges as well not just universities.



Oh man, this is so familiar... a lot of kids get this same kind of idea after they get into college and read their first Ayn Rand book. Most of 'em grow out of it once they realize it only works at all if everyone's on even ground to start with, which is totally not the case in the real world.

Lawl, I just realized I called them "kids", and I'm only 25! Someone get me my cane so I can start being crotchety!


----------



## voidhead (Jul 15, 2009)

Teleute said:


> Also, voidhead, if it's more about economics than race, why did you make such a big deal in your first post about how it was all BLACK men who hit on your girlfriend? No lower-class white men, no, it's all the big scary black men trying to steal your woman.



Because the thread is about BLACK men liking white BBWs. And I did make a distinction between the multitude of lower class black men hitting on her and the one middle class black man who hit on her.

For the one saying "why doesn't Eminem use the N-word"---because it would damage his career. I'm sure the words he uses in public and private are 2 different things.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 15, 2009)

MisterGuy said:


> Your "sure, some black guys like blah blah" list was actually the bit of inane bien-pensant foofery I was referring to, so thanks for responding.



From UrbanDictionary.com:



> Foofery:
> 
> A frivolous activity, often of a goofy, silly, and/or foppish maner. Similar to folly.
> 
> The busy southern senator frowned at his aide, "Jonathon, I simply do not have the time for all this here foofery and folderol!"



I happen to like foofery.


----------



## bdog (Jul 15, 2009)

Buttah said:


> it's the 21st century and people are still living in a box, that's why generalizations and stereotypes are still alive and kicking. after all, somebody already said in this thread that white women are smarter than the black women in his town _*rolling my eyes*_



If you're referring to my post I said that they were better educated which is not the same thing as smarter. 

My post was a little hurried but the ultimate point was that trends are less significant than the reasons behind them.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 15, 2009)

Smushygirl said:


> Hmmm, maybe I'll start a thread asking about why black bbw's don't like white guys, is it because they can't fuck? Because that's what I've heard and I'm really curious what the answer might be?




Certainly we can! You just have to be patient while we read the instruction manual.


----------



## voidhead (Jul 15, 2009)

Fish said:


> Wow. That statement is so incredibly racist, I had to read it a couple of times to be sure. Are you aware that you just placed all "middle/upper class whites" above ALL hispanics, ALL blacks and "(yes) lower class whites". That is the very definition of racism to say nothing of classist. Yeesh.



"Classist"? Oh dear. Am I allowed to say "the sky is blue" mommy? 

I didn't place anyone above anyone. I meant that middle and upper class people, regardless of race, generally do not use that word. But I hear it from lower class people of all ethnicities.

Sorry. Must have been my latent racism slipping through again. I'll be sure to censor myself in the future and relegate all of my opinions and personal anecdotes to politically neutral topics.


----------



## Smushygirl (Jul 15, 2009)

voidhead said:


> I was justifying anyone's right to say "the n word" provided they do so objectively for the sake of debate and conversation and not as a personal attack on someone.



Either way, it doesn't matter. The subject was supposed to be about black men dating white BBWs. How did the N-word pop into your mind?



voidhead said:


> You have not, to my knowledge, provided a single statistic or "fact" but merely expressed your outrage.



You don't see the facts that I stated because I've been censored by the white mods. I originally repulsed by this thread because the second post contained a joke about "Jewish lenders and white girls getting to eat fried chicken". I'm really surprised that all this racist shit is left in the thread, but I have been censored!



voidhead said:


> Yes. There's the spirit! Let's censor and silence all speech we can't handle emotionally and thereby eliminate even a chance at rational debate. Because god forbid you just don't open this thread since it's bothering you so much.
> 
> This is why we can't have nice things...



What rational debate? How scared you are of black guys taking over the white women?


----------



## olwen (Jul 15, 2009)

voidhead said:


> "Classist"? Oh dear. Am I allowed to say "the sky is blue" mommy?
> 
> I didn't place anyone above anyone. I meant that middle and upper class people, regardless of race, generally do not use that word. But I hear it from lower class people of all ethnicities.
> 
> Sorry. Must have been my latent racism slipping through again. I'll be sure to censor myself in the future and relegate all of my opinions and personal anecdotes to politically neutral topics.



Dude, you just sound pissy because you can't get away with using the N-word. You realize that right? Why in the hell should anybody feel the need to defend the right to use such a word? It has a history I don't think you understand or respect otherwise this wouldn't have even come up. Had you bothered to actually read academic discussions and analysis about the word from blacks themeselves, maybe your opinions would be more well-rounded. It's ludicrous to me to have to hear anyone talk about the right to use a racial slur, espeically one with such a dark and bloody history.

I've been ignoring most of this thread cause I didn't want to have to argue but the fact that this thread has degenerated into this n-word bullshit is just ridiculous.

Who cares who dates who or why? Live and let live.


----------



## Fish (Jul 15, 2009)

voidhead said:


> "Classist"? Oh dear. Am I allowed to say "the sky is blue" mommy?



I'm not your Mommy, voidhead.



voidhead said:


> I didn't place anyone above anyone. I meant that middle and upper class people, regardless of race, generally do not use that word. But I hear it from lower class people of all ethnicities.



Yeah, you did. What you wrote and what you "meant" don't quite match up. But keep on elaborating and reinterpreting your own posts and maybe you'll dig your way up to the aforementioned blue sky.



voidhead said:


> Sorry. Must have been my latent racism slipping through again.



There, doesn't it feel better to just ADMIT it?


----------



## Observer (Jul 15, 2009)

OK - I've just deleted some posts and will now issue the following statement.

This thread is supposed to be about the perception and possible valid reasons that black men have as a group towards larger white women. We have had a number of very good posts related to this topic. 

That said, if this thread digresses into political and sexual areas or racial stereotypes those posts will risk be deleted; the persons making them will be possibly infracted or banned. 

Finally, if we can't talk about the topic in a manner that doesn't reflect common civililty it can and will be closed. I sincerely hope it doesn't come to that because the initial exchange was worthwhile and enlightening and I don't like suppressing conversation.


----------



## Fish (Jul 15, 2009)

olwen said:


> Dude, you just sound pissy because you can't get away with using the N-word.


----------



## Observer (Jul 15, 2009)

smushygirl said:


> You don't see the facts that I stated because I've been censored by the white mods. I originally repulsed by this thread because the second post contained a joke about "Jewish lenders and white girls getting to eat fried chicken". I'm really surprised that all this racist shit is left in the thread, but I have been censored



For the record the "joke" you quote was removed along with the response posts to it because it was repulsive to me as well. We're on the same page. However, when an inappropriate post is excised the responses have to go too. I sorry if you regard that as "censorship." I've had the same thing happen to me more than once.

If there were facts unrelated to the "joke" that pertain to the thread topic that got deleted in the process I apologize. Please feel free to present them in a fresh post.


----------



## bdog (Jul 15, 2009)

Smushygirl said:


> You don't see the facts that I stated because I've been censored by the white mods. I originally repulsed by this thread because the second post contained a joke about "Jewish lenders and white girls getting to eat fried chicken". I'm really surprised that all this racist shit is left in the thread, but I have been censored!



satire: Irony, sarcasm, or caustic wit used to attack or expose folly, vice, or stupidity.

I posted that because I felt that there was no way to answer the question without making broad generalizations, aka racism. 

And sure enough this thread took a serious nosedive. I was actually trying to end the debate before it started.


----------



## Smushygirl (Jul 15, 2009)

Observer said:


> For the record the "joke" you quote was removed along with the response posts to it because it was repulsive to me as well. We're on the same page. However, when an inappropraste post is excised the responses have to go too. I sorry if you regard that as "censorship." I've had the same thing happen to me more than once.
> 
> If there were facts unrelated to the "joke" that pertain to the thread topic that got deleted in the process I apologize. Please feel free to present them in a fresh post.



Actually, I will apologize to you because I misspoke. When I found that first post gone, I thought they were all gone. The post with my facts is #46.

Feel free to edit the "white mods" post. I was really only joking anyway.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jul 15, 2009)

well i can say this about DIMS board. it has more in common with the fullfiggas site than just the bbws.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 15, 2009)

Lot of biases in this thread.


----------



## Smushygirl (Jul 15, 2009)

bdog said:


> satire: Irony, sarcasm, or caustic wit used to attack or expose folly, vice, or stupidity.
> 
> I posted that because I felt that there was no way to answer the question without making broad generalizations, aka racism.
> 
> And sure enough this thread took a serious nosedive. I was actually trying to end the debate before it started.




Oh I understand satire, Bdog. I went to college.  What you posted didn't sound like it. Especially when backed up by your black women are less educated post. I bet none of you see the satire that I have been writing in this thread either.

Not directed to Bdog: Don't you think that all that has been said in this thread is insulting to black men and white women? White women being accused of "settling" for a black man, rather than marrying a white one? How does that implication not compute to you guys? And what business is it of yours anyway?


----------



## bdog (Jul 15, 2009)

Smushygirl said:


> Oh I understand satire, Bdog. I went to college.  What you posted didn't sound like it. Especially when backed up by your black women are less educated post. I bet none of you see the satire that I have been writing in this thread either.



Yeah, well, it was satire. I was attempting to expose the latent racism inherent in the question. (Which came out as people tried to discuss it.)

There are many statistics that are regrettable. Not my fault for knowing them or seeing them. I was trying to steer the direction of the conversation from "do black guys prefer white chicks?" to "what are the reasons why a black man might, in some cases, prefer a white chick?". I used a poorly thought out example. :doh: :doh: 

I like black and white girls, but I was just thinking why I, in general terms, might go for the white chicks vs. the black chicks in my particular neighborhood. 

ugh.


----------



## Isa (Jul 15, 2009)

bdog said:


> SNIP
> 
> I like black and white girls, but I was just thinking why I, in general terms, might go for the white chicks vs. the black chicks in my particular neighborhood.
> 
> ugh.



Dude....just stop. Please. Your first post was 100% clear on what you think of the black women (or chicks as you call them) in your area.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 16, 2009)

i personally think , that maybe its more noticeable,thats all


----------



## bdog (Jul 16, 2009)

Isa said:


> Dude....just stop. Please. Your first post was 100% clear on what you think of the black women (or chicks as you call them) in your area.



oh lord.

95% of the women i've date since college have had college degrees. 
most black women in my neighborhood don't have one.

SORRY. EXCUSE ME FOR LIVING.


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 16, 2009)

bdog said:


> Yeah, well, it was satire. I was attempting to expose the latent racism inherent in the question. (Which came out as people tried to discuss it.)
> 
> There are many statistics that are regrettable. Not my fault for knowing them or seeing them. I was trying to steer the direction of the conversation from "do black guys prefer white chicks?" to "what are the reasons why a black man might, in some cases, prefer a white chick?". I used a poorly thought out example. :doh: :doh:
> 
> ...



Poor satire and as for so called "statistics"- we've seen earlier attempts with crap like The Bell Curve . 

As for the 'poor thoughts' you might want to quit while you are still ahead...

=======================

And it's amusing to discover from your post that you know most Black Woman in your neighborhood doesn't have a college degree -I didn't know that you were a Census Taker- what do you go up to any lady and ask them "Do you Have a College Degree?"


----------



## Observer (Jul 16, 2009)

FYI - we're closing this thread for "repairs".

My apologies to those who responded to some of the comments about to be taken down - but your sometimes very good responses will have to be eliminated as well.

------

eta: repairs finished. After the cones are removed let's drive safely and stay on topic --

OK?


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 16, 2009)

Observer said:


> FYI - we're closing this thread for "repairs".
> 
> My apologies to those who responded to some of the comments about to be taken down - but your sometimes very good responses will have to be eliminated as well.
> 
> ...



============

*
The Maytag Repairmen had an easier time. You know this thread will have you headed for an early migrane....
*


----------



## Isa (Jul 16, 2009)

bdog said:


> oh lord.
> 
> 95% of the women i've date since college have had college degrees.
> most black women in my neighborhood don't have one.



Congratulations.


----------



## Buttah (Jul 16, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Buttah! Don't know you but l Loved the ^^^^^^ post and the "hol' my mule" comment earlier. Keep posting. I think you're going to be a great addition here. :bow:



thank you sweetie but....




bdog said:


> oh lord.
> 
> 95% of the women i've date since college have had college degrees.
> most black women in my neighborhood don't have one.
> ...




you know what, *ENOUGH IS ENOUGH*!!! i've been a member here for almost a year and when i finally start posting i read some disgusting things. i can't see myself having civil discussions with people who like living in a box and try to justify their ignorance like it's not a problem after they've been warned about it

i dont know who's the mods around here or who checks the site's emails, but i have sent a email asking how to close my account here earlier this week and i've yet to receive a response. i'm thoroughly offended by the mess i've read here alone. folks get REALLY bold behind computer screens and say foolish things without thinking when they know good and well they couldn't get away with it if said on the streets. in the end, i prefer to be sane on and offline so it's best for me to remove myself from here. i've been on enough message boards to know when a place isn't for me and to not waste my time any longer with them

*MODS PLEASE CLOSE MY ACCT ASAP*. i dont know any other way to get ya'll attention

thank you


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 16, 2009)

Buttah said:


> thank you sweetie but....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*
Never let the antics of the narrow minded ruin your Dims experience. Some folks get a rise just to see how they can piss someone off. Fuck that - don't give them what they want. Stick Around. There are many great folks here and folks you don't like just ignore them.

As the removal of accounts are never removed- you just stop posting. When you feel up being active in Dims again take a break and then take the time to visit other forums. I wanted to add that Spanks is one of the many great folks here at Dims..... 

*


----------



## gangstadawg (Jul 16, 2009)

Buttah said:


> thank you sweetie but....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well you can go to fullfiggas as a alternative.


----------



## James (Jul 16, 2009)

bdog said:


> oh lord.
> 
> 95% of the women i've date since college have had college degrees.
> most black women in my neighborhood don't have one.



100% of the women I've dated since college have been fat. 99% of the women in the neighborhood in the UK that I used to live in were not fat. Should I blame the town of Bournemouth for its lack of fat people or the people in Bournemouth for not being fat enough? Ultimately its a bit of a moot point. If you want something or someone enough you might have to go to it/them rather than wait for it/them to materialize in front of you.


----------

